# Numenorean Defensive Works



## Aldarion (Sep 12, 2021)

Numenorean Defensive Works


Numenorean architecture was massive. Tolkien states that in the fashion of Egyptians, Numenoreans built very large things. This is shown almost immediately upon the Fellowship arriving to old borde…




fantasycore.home.blog





Numenorean architecture was massive. Tolkien states that in the fashion of Egyptians, Numenoreans built very large things. This is shown almost immediately upon the Fellowship arriving to old borders of Gondor: Argonath, two massive statues of kings on Anduin, and the Helm’s Gate – a massive fortress said to have been built with hands of the giants. Argonath was built by Minalcar in the 13th century of the Third Age, and that was likely the last such undertaking.

Numenorean architecture however is less Egyptian and more Roman in its nature. Its greatest examples are not religious, but rather imperial. The only time when religious architecture was prominent in Numenor was during the rule of Sauron, a fallen angel: it was then that the big Temple was built in Numenor (whose description makes it a lot like Roman Pantheon, but larger), and many pyramids in Aztec style in Middle Earth, where human sacrifices were performed.

But in all other periods of time, Numenorean architecture is primarily military in nature. We have many examples: Pelargir and Umbar are both large ports, used as shelters for the massive fleets of Numenor. Osgilliath is a port and an administrative centre, while Minas Tirith and Minas Ithil both started out as fortress cities protecting the capital. And in Calenadhorn (Rohan), both major examples of Numenorean architecture are military in nature: Orthanc, a great tower watching the Gap of Rohan, and the fortress at Aglarond.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 14, 2021)

Aldarion said:


> But in all other periods of time, Numenorean architecture is primarily military in nature.


Strictly speaking, it's primarily military in ME. After all, Numenor construction demand for military use was exclusive in ME only, it had no reasons to let it's mother-land to stay at the highest level alert as a results as it's horribly impossible to engage into any military conflicts, of course it's another matter if Sauron begun to target any possible military attack from Valinor or potential domestic riots after he became the royal prime minister.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't forget they made Cirith Ungol and potentially Durthang.


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 17, 2021)

Also Amon Sûl and Fornost in Arnor, as well as a host of bridges (e.g., over Brandywine and Mitheithel), walls, the defensive dike along the south side of the Great East Road on the way to Bree (the border between Arthedain and Cardolan), and perhaps some of the ruined castles in Rhudaur. They had also built a bridge across the northern Anduin (Isildur was making for this crossing on his last journey, though he never made it that far), the great bridge at Tharbad (finally ruined after millennia when Bilbo was in his _tweens_), and the ruins of their first fortress in Middle-earth, Lond Daer at mouth of the Greyflood. Their hydraulic engineering for the construction of Henneth Annûn is impressive, too. Their remaining statuary in Gondor was striking (and sounds similar to Egypt’s): the statue of the seating, headless king at the crossings in Ithilien (at the north-south road and the east-west road between Minas Ithil/Morgul and Minas Anor/Tirith), the statuary in the royal courtroom of Minas Tirith, and the Argonath.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> Also Amon Sûl and Fornost in Arnor, as well as a host of bridges (e.g., over Brandywine and Mitheithel), walls, the defensive dike along the south side of the Great East Road on the way to Bree (the border between Arthedain and Cardolan), and perhaps some of the ruined castles in Rhudaur. They had also built a bridge across the northern Anduin (Isildur was making for this crossing on his last journey, though he never made it that far), the great bridge at Tharbad (finally ruined after millennia when Bilbo was in his _tweens_), and the ruins of their first fortress in Middle-earth, Lond Daer at mouth of the Greyflood. Their hydraulic engineering for the construction of Henneth Annûn is impressive, too. Their remaining statuary in Gondor was striking (and sounds similar to Egypt’s): the statue of the seating, headless king at the crossings in Ithilien (at the north-south road and the east-west road between Minas Ithil/Morgul and Minas Anor/Tirith), the statuary in the royal courtroom of Minas Tirith, and the Argonath.


Amon Hen and Amon Lhaw which are both enchanted as well. Not sure why those were out in the middle of nowhere. Seems a weird place to put them.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 17, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> ..Seems a weird place to put them...


Maybe for memorial use due to political propaganda when these locations were still populous, as a effective way for publicity of patriotism, thus these statues were set up so.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Maybe for memorial use due to political propaganda when these locations were still populous, as a effective way for publicity of patriotism, thus these statues were set up so.


That makes sense. Building the Argonath seems a bit excessive too, now that I think about it. I wonder how much they got used.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 17, 2021)

ZehnWaters said:


> That makes sense. Building the Argonath seems a bit excessive too, now that I think about it. I wonder how much they got used.


You ask well...It's time for me to recheck the population change among these areas, making sure if it really match the demands or not


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 17, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> You ask well...It's time for me to recheck the population change among these areas, making sure if it really match the demands or not


I think we're also allowed to admit that Tolkien just put them there for plot convenience and that it doesn't actually make sense for them to be there (Amon Hen and Lhaw at least; the Argonath at least make some sense).


----------

